# Beware the Raven



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

So I'm on my way into work this morning and up ahead about 1/2 mile is a Conway 18 wheeler. We get out onto the flat straightaway on 395 and I see this huge Raven fly in from my right and cross the highway and then start flying paralell to my truck. About that time I see this stupid little bunny rabitt run out in front of the 18 wheeler and get squished flat. As I passed the squished bunny I see in my rear view mirror the Raven has landed and is getting a chunk of fresh squished bunny rabbit. I swear that Raven knew exactly where that rabbit was going to get squished before it even happened. I mean he was down on the rabbit within 5 seconds of my passing the squished bunny - he had to know in advance he just couldn't have been in the perfect position to get that rabbit that fast unless he somehow knew in advance. Spooky very spooky. Poor little bunny but I guess even Ravens have to eat too.

NAB 










And for those interested the singed baby Barn Owls are thriving - all of them are eating like pigs and even the little guy is up and walking around just like his big brothers & sisters.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SO glad you posted some GOOD news with the "not-so-good" (for the bunny!), Nab!

I just hate seeing animals hit my vehicles but there is no way to avoid one of those big 18 wheelers if one (the bunny) is in the wrong place! Those guys (18 wheelers) can't stop or avoid on a dime!! 

I can only comment that this time when Nature tooketh away, she gaveth back! Maybe the crow saw the bunny running toward the truck and knew he was going to get hit! 

Those barnies are doing GREAT, Nab! So glad to hear and see the good news!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

crows are so cool! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear the little bunny didn't make it. But perhaps the raven chased the bunny on the highway on purpose because he has done it before and knew what would happen.

:
I'm glad the singed barn owlets are doing well!!


----------

